# Recent Model



## ColeGauthier

Hello everyone! Here is a recent one I did  few days ago! I hope you enjoy! C&C is always welcomed!

Cheers 







For anyone who wants to see the full set: 
Gauthier Photography Audrey Bowes


----------



## MolitorPhotography

Very nice. Only thing I would have done differently would be a slightly closer crop and slightly more off center subject, but that's mostly taste. What did you use for your fill?


----------



## ColeGauthier

MolitorPhotography said:


> Very nice. Only thing I would have done differently would be a slightly closer crop and slightly more off center subject, but that's mostly taste. What did you use for your fill?



Thank you sir! I have thought about cropping it but I prefer this! Sun + gold/silver reflector left side


----------



## MolitorPhotography

It looked a bit warm so I thought maybe gold reflector. Nice job.


----------



## funwitha7d

its a very peaceful shot and I like the warm colour, kind of goes with the dress


----------



## ColeGauthier

funwitha7d said:


> its a very peaceful shot and I like the warm colour, kind of goes with the dress



Thank you! This is the look I was going for.


----------



## tirediron

There's a reason we call bras "*under*wear"!


----------



## ColeGauthier

tirediron said:


> There's a reason we call bras "*under*wear"!



I have noticed that after we left. There are things you learn with time and outside shoots aren't as smooth as studio work. Thanks for your input though.


----------



## tirediron

ColeGauthier said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's a reason we call bras "*under*wear"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have noticed that after we left. There are things you learn with time and outside shoots aren't as smooth as studio work. Thanks for your input though.
Click to expand...

 True - easy to get rid of though.


----------



## fjrabon

I guess from my days doing senior portraits I'm always hyper sensitive about bra straps. Easy enough to clone out if it's a problem tho. Overall good shot.


----------



## ColeGauthier

Here is the image without the strap!

Here is another from the set


----------



## Derrel

I looked at the whole set on the blog...they seemed kind of overly bright, so I pulled this one into LR to see what the sky had in it.

I like the look of the real light conditions more so than the key-shifted look, with the clouds removed via exposure shifting.


cream-tone, LR basic look




neutral-tone B&W

To me, the original presentation simply has too much bald sky. I think with a 12- or 14-bit RAW file to work with, this type of rendering could be done so it kept the warm gold tone, but also brought back some of the sky's beautiful clouds for interest.


----------



## ColeGauthier

Derrel said:


> I looked at the whole set on the blog...they seemed kind of overly bright, so I pulled this one into LR to see what the sky had in it.
> 
> I like the look of the real light conditions more so than the key-shifted look, with the clouds removed via exposure shifting.View attachment 99036
> cream-tone, LR basic look
> 
> View attachment 99037
> neutral-tone B&W
> 
> To me, the original presentation simply has too much bald sky. I think with a 12- or 14-bit RAW file to work with, this type of rendering could be done so it kept the warm gold tone, but also brought back some of the sky's beautiful clouds for interest.



These are good Derrel! Thanks for the suggestion! Funny thing is, I am the one who added in those clouds via Photoshop brushes


----------



## Derrel

Thanks, Cole. The clouds are really nice...I LIKED them, as soon as I took that exposure slider and started sliding it to the left! I think they are appropriate cloud types as well, which go well with that dramatic back/side-lighting.


----------



## annamaria

Really like the one with the lantern shot.  Nice!


----------



## Maui Photographer

I really like the neutral-tone B&W. Really excellent posing. I really like where she is in the frame


----------



## fazapan

Nice shot, beautiful color, thanks for sharing


----------



## ColeGauthier

Thanks for the feedback everyone! I love that you love the photo


----------



## JasonChildrenPhotography

Morning I am new to this forum and this just happened to be one of the first posts I opened. My only concern, as lighting and colouring are personal choices, is the horizon which needs to be straightened. I like the shot under the street light, there are some fun photoshop opportunities for creating light from the lamp.


----------



## ShahanaPinky

Lovely photos and sweet girl. Like her so much.


----------

